# iPod Classic 160 Go : est-ce bien ?



## MilesTEG (18 Février 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde 

Vous en pensez quoi de l'ipod Classic 160 Go ?

Je compte le relier à mon autoradio de voiture pour lire mes musiques 
J'ai actuellement 468 morceaux de musiques dans itunes pour 10,66 Go.
je compte bien sur continuer à acheter des albums sur itunes pour me faire une belle collection (et pour remplacer petit à petit les mp3 de basse qualité de que j'ai...)
Donc la taille de ma base musicale est clairement en expansion permanente 
Bref, j'ai pensé à un iPod Touch 16Go, mais je serais trop vite limité par la taille de mémoire... car ca va vite en Go la musique ^^
Le 32Go, et bien la taille, à mon avis pour le futur, c'est limite... et le prix, c'est plus cher que le classic 160Go.
Le 64Go... wahhhh... super trop cher, bien que la capacité soit à mon gout ce qu'il me faudrait.
Les nano... et shuffle, on oublie, pas assez de capacité.
Reste le Classic 160Go, qui lui possède largement la taille qu'il me faudrait  même largement trop... (je pourrais m'en servir en plus comme une grosse clé usb du coup ^^)

Mais pourquoi cet obnubilation de la capacité... et bien, j'aime pas être contraint dans ce que j'emporte avec moi niveau musique. Je veux tout avoir avec moi pour que je puisse choisir ce que je veux écouté quand je le veux.
J'ai dans itunes des listes de lectures par artistes, par catégorie, et une réunissant tout  J'en ai même une par date d'achat  lol
Bref, je veux pouvoir à tout moment écouter tel ou tel morceau, et pas me dire, mince, lui je l'ai pas, car j'ai pas eu assez de place à la synchronisation 

Ensuite pourquoi apple ? et bien parce que j'ai pas le gout de convertir toutes mes musiques qui sont en m4a (certaines en apple losseless, d'autre en AAC 292kbits)

Donc voilà, vous en pensez quoi de cet ipod classic ?
Noir ou blanc ?

Ps : la vidéo, perso m'en fou un peu 

Merci de votre aide.
++
Miles


----------



## whereismymind (18 Février 2010)

Perso, 160 Go, c'est énorme et le temps que tu aies atteint cette quantité de morceaux achetés, je pense que l'iPod aura rendu l'âme !!
Ceci dit, je te conseille de rester quand même dans un baladeur de la gamme Apple, parce que convertir du morceau de musique acheté sur le Store, c'est pénible avec toutes ces DRM à la c** !!!


----------



## MilesTEG (18 Février 2010)

Hello, merci pour ta réponse.
Mais les autres iPod touch sont trop cher en haute capacité... Pour du 64Go qui selon moi est à peu près la bonne taille, c'est largement plus cher que le 160Go de l'iPod Classic...


----------



## whereismymind (18 Février 2010)

Sinon une bonne utilisation d'iTunes (Liste intelligente notamment) peut permettre de synchroniser mieux ta musique et donc de ne pas copier entièrement ta bibliothèque musicale.


----------



## MilesTEG (18 Février 2010)

whereismymind a dit:


> Perso, 160 Go, c'est énorme et le temps que tu aies atteint cette quantité de morceaux achetés, je pense que l'iPod aura rendu l'âme !!
> Ceci dit, je te conseille de rester quand même dans un baladeur de la gamme Apple, parce que convertir du morceau de musique acheté sur le Store, c'est pénible avec toutes ces DRM à la c** !!!





whereismymind a dit:


> Sinon une bonne utilisation d'iTunes (Liste intelligente notamment) peut permettre de synchroniser mieux ta musique et donc de ne pas copier entièrement ta bibliothèque musicale.


Et bien, moi je veux pas avoir à me dire "mince, j'ai pas cette musique, j'ai du ne pas la mettre parce que j'avais pas assez de place..." (je crois que je l'ai dit dans mon 1er message)


----------



## cameleone (19 Février 2010)

L'iPod Classic reste à mon avis un excellent investissement pour qui a une bibliothèque musicale importante et/ou en expansion (les morceaux peuvent provenir du store iTunes mais aussi de Cd numérisés...et en fonction du format de numérisation choisi, ça peut aller assez vite...), sans compter son usage en tant que disque dur externe et la possibilité d'y transférer ses photos à leur résolution originale (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le Nano, le Touch ou l'iPhone...). Pour moi, le Classic 160 est un formidable outil de sauvegarde de ma bibliothèque iTunes en son intégralité comme de ma photothèque iPhoto.


----------



## Pouasson (19 Février 2010)

Salut. 

Pour les mêmes raisons que toi, à savoir voyages en tuture assez longs et fréquents, j'ai choisi l'iPod classique. La question de l'espace est non négligeable. Certes, ce n'est pas avec ma bibli iTunes de 40Go que je le remplis, mais je peux y mettre aussi toutes mes photos, contacts, calendriers, etc... et surtout, en faire un DD externe d'appoint.  (ou même de lecteur de films si ils sont préalablement convertis, et qu'on n'a plus beaucoup de batterie dans l'iPhone par exemple )... 

Bref, je ne me suis pas posé la question une seule fois de savoir s'il valait mieux un iPod Touch pour les attentes que j'en avais... et quant à la mémoire flash, bein... je ne chahute pas autant cet iPod que l'iPhone, puisqu'il reste en majorité soit dans la boîte à gants, soit sur son support de voiture, justement. ^^

J'ai donc entrepris de transformer ma Fox en mini avion, niveau connectiques! 

Donc tout d'abord un hub allume cigare (pour le support iPod, et le GPS, par exemple, et le port USB pour brancher l'iPhone connecté à Avertinoo ) :







Et ensuite, je te conseille, si tu as une entrée auxiliaire sur ton autoradio, le Kensington LiquidAUX Deluxe. Il est un peu cher, mais réellement pratique avec la télécommande "scratchable" au volant! 












SInon, en noir, il est tellement plus classe cet iPod...


----------



## MilesTEG (19 Février 2010)

Ok, merci  Ca me conforte dans mon idée de prendre le 160Go  Car je pense exactement comme toi cameleone.
Sinon Poissondezil sympa ces supports, mais je m'embêterais pas avec (je compte pas les laisser monté), l'ipod sera certainement branché sur l'entrée auxiliaire, et sera dans ma sacoche ou posé dans le vide poche dessous l'autoradio.


----------



## Petira (22 Février 2010)

MilesTEG a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi de l'ipod Classic 160 Go ?
> 
> ...



Si tu veux de l'espace je peux te donner mon disque dur de 500Go... ^^

Nan mais l'ipod classic est bien mais...pas autant que le touch !
Disons qu'il est simple, classique quoi...

Sinon pour la couleur, moi j'avais un ipod 5G de 30 go blanc et mon frère ipod 5G de 60Go noir, les deux couleurs son belle, je ne saurait pas laquelle dire prendre, c'est suivant le gout de chacun.


----------



## MilesTEG (22 Février 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Si tu veux de l'espace je peux te donner mon disque dur de 500Go... ^^
> 
> Nan mais l'ipod classic est bien mais...pas autant que le touch !
> Disons qu'il est simple, classique quoi...


Hello,
Vendredi dernier, je suis allé m'acheter un iPod Classic 160Go  couleur noire 
J'ai pris une housse de protection aussi, mais j'en suis pas 100% satisfait...
Je pourrais stocker largement mes musiques, et même pour pas mal d'années à venir 
Et je peux aussi m'en servir comme petit disque dur externe à l'occasion 

Pour ce qui est du touch, en effet il fait plus de chose... mais je n'en ai pas besoin. Le net, les mails, les jeux... mon smartphone le fait aussi.
Je voulais juste quelque chose dédié à la musique, et c'est chose faite


----------



## Petira (22 Février 2010)

whereismymind a dit:


> Perso, 160 Go, c'est énorme et le temps que tu aies atteint cette quantité de morceaux achetés, je pense que l'iPod aura rendu l'âme !!
> Ceci dit, je te conseille de rester quand même dans un baladeur de la gamme Apple, parce que convertir du morceau de musique acheté sur le Store, c'est pénible avec toutes ces DRM à la c** !!!




Je pense que ya plus de drm maintenant...
Apple les a retirés. (à vérifier)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------




MilesTEG a dit:


> Hello,
> Vendredi dernier, je suis allé m'acheter un iPod Classic 160Go  couleur noire
> J'ai pris une housse de protection aussi, mais j'en suis pas 100% satisfait...
> Je pourrais stocker largement mes musiques, et même pour pas mal d'années à venir
> ...



Ok content pour toi.

Sur mon ipod 5G j'avais installé rockbox dessus, mais chuuuut, j'en dit pas plus, renseignetoi mais je ne sais pas s'il est compatible avec le classic 160Go...


----------



## MilesTEG (22 Février 2010)

iPod 5G ? C'est quoi comme iPod ?

Sinon le rockboxca à l'air sympa, mais je vais laisser comme c'est par défaut 

Sinon, le seul point négatif que je trouve au classic, c'est le son... c'est à dire que je peux pas descendre au dessous d'un minimum...
Et quand je l'écoute dans un endroit calme (dans mon lit en lisant un bookin), et bien c'est un peu trop fort, j'aurais aimé pouvoir descendre encore le volume sonore...


----------



## Pouasson (23 Février 2010)

De toute façon Rockbox n'est pas compatible avec les iPod 6G (les Classic quoi). Le firmware est apparemment trop crypté.


----------



## MilesTEG (23 Février 2010)

C'est un 6G que j'ai moi ?
Comment en être sur ?


----------



## Pouasson (23 Février 2010)

look :  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1353?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Les Classic sont la 6ème génération.


----------



## whereismymind (24 Février 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Je pense que ya plus de drm maintenant...
> Apple les a retirés. (à vérifier)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------



Apple les a enlevé sur une partie du catalogue et parfois (systématiquement ???) plus cher que la version avec DRM ...


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2010)

Non, il n'y a plus de DRM sur la musique et certains morceaux sont plus chers, mais c'est juste a à cause des majors qui pense que la soupe qui se vend bien doit rapporter beaucoup plus


----------



## Petira (2 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Non, il n'y a plus de DRM sur la musique et certains morceaux sont plus chers, mais c'est juste a à cause des majors qui pense que la soupe qui se vend bien doit rapporter beaucoup plus



Merci gwen !


----------



## carbonyle (16 Mars 2010)

Le message date un peu mais j'utilise un classic 160go depuis plus de 2 ans et j'en suis très content (j'avais les ipods du même style auparavant). Effectivement 160go c'est énorme pour y mettre que de la musique et l'écran n'est pas des plus adapté pour matter des vidéos...donc de prime abord je ne te conseillerai pas forcément le 160. Mais ça dépend de ton utilisation. Perso depuis que je me suis acheté un bon casque, je fais en sorte d'écouter les albums en loseless (alac) et d'un coup l'espace disque en prends un coup!

Niveau ergonomie, c'est pas un iTouch c'est sûr...mais bon j'adore, à l'ancienne quoi


----------



## MilesTEG (16 Mars 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Le message date un peu mais j'utilise un classic 160go depuis plus de 2 ans et j'en suis très content (j'avais les ipods du même style auparavant). Effectivement 160go c'est énorme pour y mettre que de la musique et l'écran n'est pas des plus adapté pour matter des vidéos...donc de prime abord je ne te conseillerai pas forcément le 160. Mais ça dépend de ton utilisation. Perso depuis que je me suis acheté un bon casque, je fais en sorte d'écouter les albums en loseless (alac) et d'un coup l'espace disque en prends un coup!
> 
> Niveau ergonomie, c'est pas un iTouch c'est sûr...mais bon j'adore, à l'ancienne quoi


Salut 
En effet, ca fait beaucoup de place 160 Go 
Mais de toute façon je regarde pas vraiment de vidéo avec. Il est souvent au fond de ma poche, ou au fond de mon sac branché avec l'usb sur mon autoradio. Donc l'écran... pas un problème qu'il soit petit ^^

Pour les albums en loseless, et bien, tous ceux que j'ai en CD sont comme ca, en Apple LoseLess 
Par contre ceux que j'ai acheté sur l'iTunes sont eux en AAC 256 kbps.

Sinon quand tu parles de bon casque, tu as pris quoi ?
Car j'avoue que le casque par défaut montre ses limites assez rapidement en fait...

Merci
++
Miles


----------



## carbonyle (16 Mars 2010)

Un Beats de Monster, j'ai entendu de tout dessus...entre les extrêmistes qui ne jurent que par Bose et les fashion victims qui adorent ce casque juste pour le look...reste que j'en suis content, je n'avais jamais eu de casque sérieux à proprement parler et maintenant je regrette que certains albums ne soient encodés qu'à un certain niveau car j'entends nettement la différence


----------



## MilesTEG (16 Mars 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Un Beats de Monster, j'ai entendu de tout dessus...entre les extrêmistes qui ne jurent que par Bose et les fashion victims qui adorent ce casque juste pour le look...reste que j'en suis content, je n'avais jamais eu de casque sérieux à proprement parler et maintenant je regrette que certains albums ne soient encodés qu'à un certain niveau car j'entends nettement la différence


Ha oué quand même ?
Tu as un lien sur une boutique connue du net ?

edit : est-ce de ceux là dont tu veux parler ?
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-873-3981-345.html
Si oui, c'est pas trop pratique pour moi, car j'aurais pas la place de mettre ca dans ma saccoche...


----------



## Vijay (16 Mars 2010)

Hello, 

moi je suis exactement dans le mêm cas!! Quand je pars au travail mon iPhone + un nano me suffisent en terme d'espace de stockage, mais quand jepars en Week-end je prend mon Touch 16go et quand je pars en voyage plus long je prens un 5G 30go que j'envisage de changer pour un classic avec plus de capacité car ça y est j'ai dépassé les 30Go de musique depuis que je me suis mis au ALAC en reripant tous les CDs!!! Et pour le casque j'ai pris un Monster beats (le très gros celui que tu as indiqué dans ton lien au dessus) mais il en existe un qui s'appelle le Monster beats solo HD (qui est plus petit avec un son HD quand même mais tu n'as pas l'isolation active qui est quand même fort pratique).


----------



## MilesTEG (16 Mars 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> moi je suis exactement dans le mêm cas!! Quand je pars au travail mon iPhone + un nano me suffisent en terme d'espace de stockage, mais quand jepars en Week-end je prend mon Touch 16go et quand je pars en voyage plus long je prens un 5G 30go que j'envisage de changer pour un classic avec plus de capacité car ça y est j'ai dépassé les 30Go de musique depuis que je me suis mis au ALAC en reripant tous les CDs!!! Et pour le casque j'ai pris un Monster beats (le très gros celui que tu as indiqué dans ton lien au dessus) mais il en existe un qui s'appelle le Monster beats solo HD (qui est plus petit avec un son HD quand même mais tu n'as pas l'isolation active qui est quand même fort pratique).


Oué, mais faut la place pour le transporter le casque... place que je n'ai pas sur moi (enfin dans ma saccoche...)
Du coup je préfère les petits écouteurs...


----------



## Vijay (16 Mars 2010)

C'est sur qu'il faut de la place mais j'ai un sac besace classique avec Macbook 13", Chargeur MB, Portefeuille, etui à lunette, deux petits dossiers, papiers divers + l'étuit du casque!! 

Mais je te le dis le solo HD est beaucoup plus petit c'est pourquoi je te conseilles si tu ne veux pas trop gros et dans la ligne des beats ce modèle!!! Sinon tu en as plein d'autres!!! Et si tu souhaite vraiment petit tu peux toujours tenter des intras!


----------



## carbonyle (16 Mars 2010)

Oui le solo est bcp plus transportable, un ami le possède et il n'y a pas grand chose à redire. Bon son, encombrement raisonnable


----------



## MilesTEG (16 Mars 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> C'est sur qu'il faut de la place mais j'ai un sac besace classique avec Macbook 13", Chargeur MB, Portefeuille, etui à lunette, deux petits dossiers, papiers divers + l'étuit du casque!!
> 
> Mais je te le dis le solo HD est beaucoup plus petit c'est pourquoi je te conseilles si tu ne veux pas trop gros et dans la ligne des beats ce modèle!!! Sinon tu en as plein d'autres!!! Et si tu souhaite vraiment petit tu peux toujours tenter des intras!


Les intras, j'y ai pensé... faudra que j'y regarde de plus près... 
en tout cas merci des infos/conseils


----------

